# North Korea at it again



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Reuters is reporting on air that NKorea has fired a missile into the sea off its eastern coast. No link yet.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

https://www.weaselzippers.us/354650-breaking-north-korea-fires-missile/


----------



## maine_rm (Jun 24, 2017)

Man y'all ARE fast


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

That stupid fat kid really does want to glow in the dark.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Can we tell fat Kim he can keep Denis Rodman is he plays nice?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Well he is 3 for 3 on the last 3 missiles. 2 blew up in flight on pretty much right away.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> Well he is 3 for 3 on the last 3 missiles. 2 blew up in flight on pretty much right away.


Flying for 40 minutes and detonating at 10's of thousands of feet is NOT a failure. That was the last one he launched before this.
Don't listen to our press.
Find it from SK and Japan. They tell a very different story. He's improving with every test. By some accounts, he's farther along than most thought he should be.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

A Chinese Hand Job


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

So, I have to ask this question, China said that NK has to strike first before we can do our thing, so , what constitutes a first strike? An actual hit, or a deliberate attempt? I would say that his "testing" has a deliberate purpose as he has many times announced, where is the line drawn?


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

***** North Korea Firing At Japan *****

North Korea latest news: Kim Jong-un fires new missile towards Japan | World | News | Express.co.uk

this just could be IT !!!!!

North Korea fired up to 3 long range missiles toward Japan and apparently at least one of the missiles passed over a Japanese island and landed on the coast ....

firings line up with potential US targets in Alaska ....


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Illini Warrior said:


> North Korea latest news: Kim Jong-un fires new missile towards Japan | World | News | Express.co.uk
> 
> this just could be IT !!!!!
> 
> ...


Update says only one, but Japan is hopping mad about it.


----------



## NKAWTG (Feb 14, 2017)

Japan is hopping mad because the missile overflew Hokkaido and landed about 1200km east in the Pacific.
Initial reports were of three missiles, then it changed to one with it "breaking-up" into three pieces.
There is speculation this was a MIRV test.


----------



## maine_rm (Jun 24, 2017)

Joints rolled
Rifle clean
I'll see you folks in the morning. If not good luck and God bless


If your not handsome , best be handy!


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Tick Tock, popcorn is being burned. Lets see what Trump has ordered the US Military, CIA etc to do.
I say silent hit.. New leader in a month.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

NKAWTG said:


> Japan is hopping mad because the missile overflew Hokkaido and landed about 1200km east in the Pacific.
> Initial reports were of three missiles, then it changed to one with it "breaking-up" into three pieces.
> There is speculation this was a MIRV test.


Well, if it were one of ours, I would think MIRV. If it were Ruskie or from Chairman Maoland I would think MIRV. North Korea? I'm thinking dang thing broke up in flight.

Trying to remember the last time Japan got seriously, royally pissed at another country... what did they do?








_WITHOUT WARNING_


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Open Letter to Kim Jung Nutwad:

Dear Sir:

You have sent at least on broken part of a missile over the nation of Japan.

The nation of Japan owns 29 of these ships:









I would ask you if you are effing stupid or something, but the answer to that question is obvious.

BTW, Japan's best friend? It has 10 of these:









The US also has 2,000+ of these (1400+ deployed):









You probably want to reform your crazy-ass ways before you end up at the pointy end of one of those missile thingies.

Your friend,

Salty


----------



## NKAWTG (Feb 14, 2017)

At the moment Japan can't to anything except defend itself until they change their Constitution.


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

Get China on board pronto (After all they said if the NORKs make first move they would stand down on reprisals )


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Stupid bastard just doesn't get it. Some suggest it is a negotiating ploy to get talks going.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

That "breaking up in flight" report could also mean they are testing a warhead's release from the bus and the final boost stage. Everything could have performed perfectly, and radar would see 3 targets. Never underestimate the enemy.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

NKAWTG said:


> At the moment Japan can't to anything except defend itself until they change their Constitution.


And this doesn't constitute defending yourself? I am all for doing something about NK, but others need to get involved pronto. The days of sitting back and seeing what the good ole US is going to do, then criticizing them for it needs to be over. I noticed Kim decided not lob them over Guam, wonder why? This needs to be a response from many countries, starting with Japan. Everyone's wanting to sit back with their hands clean waiting for good old Uncle Sam is BS.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Prepared One said:


> Stupid bastard just doesn't get it. Some suggest it is a negotiating ploy to get talks going.


I tell exactly what I think he's doing, he's being such a pest, that the rest of the world will allow him to keep his nukes, if he'll just settle down. Very risky chance he's taking, but perhaps he isn't such a DUMB kid after all? If allowed to become one of the nuke countries, they'll join and all exclusive club, and the ballgame changes for his country.
*EDIT*
I think China is butthole deep in this with NK, otherwise no way they'll allow some loose cannon on their border with nukes.


----------



## NKAWTG (Feb 14, 2017)

Japan has been working at revising Article 9 related to offensive military operations.
Here is an article from The Diplomat.
Japan?s Path to Constitutional Amendment | The Diplomat


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

Moonshinedave said:


> I tell exactly what I think he's doing, he's being such a pest, that the rest of the world will allow him to keep his nukes, if he'll just settle down. Very risky chance he's taking, but perhaps he isn't such a DUMB kid after all? If allowed to become one of the nuke countries, they'll join and all exclusive club, and the ballgame changes for his country.
> *EDIT*
> I think China is butthole deep in this with NK, otherwise no way they'll allow some loose cannon on their border with nukes.


Dave is right. China knows exactly what he is doing and has their full approval. This may end up being a "Proxy War", between the US and China by way of NK and Japan.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

NKAWTG said:


> At the moment Japan can't to anything except defend itself until they change their Constitution.


There's a LOT of talk about doing just that. I lived in Japan for 6 years, and it chafes their military's ass, the whole "defense force" thing. Chafes them BIG TIME. Threats like this may make the difference.

I gotta be honest, you REALLY don't want the Japanese pissed at you, they go a bit bonkers and the do NOT like Koreans to start with.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Moonshinedave said:


> And this doesn't constitute defending yourself? I am all for doing something about NK, but others need to get involved pronto. The days of sitting back and seeing what the good ole US is going to do, then criticizing them for it needs to be over. I noticed Kim decided not lob them over Guam, wonder why? This needs to be a response from many countries, starting with Japan. Everyone's wanting to sit back with their hands clean waiting for good old Uncle Sam is BS.


Exactly, and I'm telling you Japan can and WILL defend it's self, hard core.

They are the people that need to deal with NK, after all NK is the ones shooting at Japan.

Japan is our allies and we help them in any way they need, set up missile defense batteries, training, share intelligence, the whole meal deal.

The planes that do the attacks, however, need to be Japanese F-2's (their version of the F-16), F-4's (yeah, they still use the Phantom) and F-15's.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> There's a LOT of talk about doing just that. I lived in Japan for 6 years, and it chafes their military's ass, the whole "defense force" thing. Chafes them BIG TIME. Threats like this may make the difference.
> 
> I gotta be honest, you REALLY don't want the Japanese pissed at you, they go a bit bonkers and the do NOT like Koreans to start with.


I was thinking about that a couple days, ago.

The continent has history with Japan, and it isn't good. The Koreans and the Chinese have had pain inflicted on them by Japan. They'd be smart no to ask for some more.


----------



## SanAntonioPrepper (Apr 10, 2017)

If it is Japan that initiates the attack on NK then it would be better for the US. Right now, if the US initiated the attack, we will look like bullies. I do not know about you, but if a hostile nation just lobbed an ICBM over and in my territory, that is a declaration of war.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

SanAntonioPrepper said:


> If it is Japan that initiates the attack on NK then it would be better for the US. Right now, if the US initiated the attack, we will look like bullies. I do not know about you, but if a hostile nation just lobbed an ICBM over and in my territory, that is a declaration of war.


Without a doubt, if someone is shooting at you, you can assume you are being attacked, and not wait to be hit.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> There's a LOT of talk about doing just that. I lived in Japan for 6 years, and it chafes their military's ass, the whole "defense force" thing. Chafes them BIG TIME. Threats like this may make the difference.
> 
> I gotta be honest, you REALLY don't want the Japanese pissed at you, they go a bit bonkers and the do NOT like Koreans to start with.


I heave heard the theory that we say enough to China. We help the Japanese and SK develop their own nuclear capabilities and Japan changes their constitution to allow an offensive capable military, or you squash the bug in your bathroom. China sure as hell does not want a militarized Japan let alone nuclear capable, and they don't want nukes on the peninsula unless it's their finger on the button. Might not be a bad idea. China would have an two economic power houses and a militarily dynamic duo at their doorstep.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Prepared One said:


> I heave heard the theory that we say enough to China. We help the Japanese and SK develop their own nuclear capabilities and Japan changes their constitution to allow an offensive capable military, or you squash the bug in your bathroom. China sure as hell does not want a militarized Japan let alone nuclear capable, and they don't want nukes on the peninsula unless it's their finger on the button. Might not be a bad idea. China would have an two economic power houses and a militarily dynamic duo at their doorstep.


Nukes in Japan might be more of a hard-sell the the Japanese public, which is (not surprisingly, since they are the only people ever to get nuked) fairly anti-nuke, or at least they were when I lived there. I'm not saying it couldn't be done, but that's going to take some salesmanship.


----------

